# Love thy neighbour



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Chris lives next door but 1 and is an ex bobby.

He has a disability and he struggles with anything more than bringing a bin in.

He drives a 55 plate focus and he has not had the thing washed for a long time.

So long in fact that the moss in the roof and bumper has residents.

I spoke to him and agreed that i would give the car a full detail and make it look as good as it can.

Im gonna do this for free because he is a nice fella and i believe it will make him feel a little better.

So if there is anything in particular regards pad combo for a pale blue focus could you let me know.

Not only will he get a nice looking motor at the end but i will be able to see his face when the car is finished and get one of those inside smiles that happen every now and then.


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

Fair play, that's very nice of you. The world needs more people that are willing to help others out.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Good on you mate :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A lovely gesture willwad82 :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Lovely gesture fella, inside smiles are rare haha


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

A great thing to do, that's why I love DW


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The world would be a better place if more people were like willwad. Great gesture Chris will be over the moon.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Brilliant thing to do, very thoughtful x


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fantastic stuff mate - you are a true gent and the guy is going to be over the moon when he sees his "new" car.

Get some pics up mate so we can all see the transformation, sounds like it will be a good one 

Top man Willwad, I echo what the others are saying - this world needs more people like you mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good on you Sir....:thumb:

Ford can be a bit soft but never take anything for granted.

To be honest after a decon just see how it comes up after a paint cleanser, dont have to do work thats not needed especially if no paint gauge to check for repair work resprays etc.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I has a few light scratches on it and after some debate i think im gonna get my hands on some cherry glaze.

Will top off with pink paste wax


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

If anyone would be interested in doing a swap of AG SRP new formula for some cherry glaze please pm me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Just so you know, this has made me smile too this morning  Very nice thing to do, and often the feelings that things like this can give are worth allot more than the money. Definatley do some befores & after. Don't have any new SRP though i'm afraid.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I am after the cherry glaze sorry my post was a bit confusing


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Great idea...well done fella!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice 1 mate - good on yeh! :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Great gesture mate 
This type of thing makes the world a better place


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good on you fella and im sure your naigubour will be over the moon with the end results


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovely gesture! Everyone wins here. Your neighbour gets his car sorted and you get to help someone in need doing something you love to do!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic gesture. I'm sure your neighbour will be delighted with the results.:thumb:


----------



## EricPedro (Jun 10, 2012)

Things like this make me feel all warm inside. 

Top gesture. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Chris lives next door but 1 and is an ex bobby.
> 
> He has a disability and he struggles with anything more than bringing a bin in.
> 
> ...


Respect to you mate, a really nice thing your doing :thumb::thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Good stuff.

I wouldn't mind doing my neighbors car. Not because he can't or I owe him a favour but because it's in such a poor condition and would be a great demo for some of the products I use. I would quite like to see what I could achieve out of it. It's a really grubby neglected silver Vectra. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

What a nice gesture willwad, top bloke :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great gesture!


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Chris lives next door but 1 and is an ex bobby.
> 
> He has a disability and he struggles with anything more than bringing a bin in.
> 
> ...


Well done mate, nice idea

I use Chemical guys hex-logics on my focus if not been done before you'll probably need yello, blue and white pads, should come up a treat, mines a 53 plate and the previous owner had washed it weekly with a brush attachment on a hose! so lots of swirls, came up pretty good considering I only have a DA.

Good luck with it, why don't you see if a few newbies want to join you as a bit of a training session?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> He has a disability and he struggles with anything more than bringing a bin in.
> 
> He drives a 55 plate focus and he has not had the thing washed for a long time.


Wonderful act of kindness, but the above statement is concerning, so many (not just elderly people) who cant/shouldn't be driving..

Im sure you'll make his day though when he see's it gleaming like new.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

A very nice gesture indeed.

Can we clone you and spread the love?

If the neighbour doesn't mind, don't forget the before and after images!

Well done you.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I will be doing a full thread on it with a write up of all products used.

Will be good just need some cherry glaze now.

Its going to be done in about a fortnight as he is travelling to bristol to see his brother 1st


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Legend Will.
If u need a lift and im in Manchester at the time happy to fella.

Loads of great lads on here helping folk..its a forum and a half.
Well done matey


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats cool. I just want to give the motor some gloss and shine.

Im looking forward to it should be good fun.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Respect and credit to you mate, a very thoughtful and selfless act that I hope makes you and Chris feel really good about yourselves and each other.

Top man :thumb:


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well done Squire, what a really nice thing to do :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice one that's a really cool thing to do


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

*Update*

I have decided to give the car the clean of its life.

Going to do a simple polish on a white hex pad to remove some light marks using Gliptone polish.

Then ill use a black hex pad with megs 7 to enhance the colour and depth.

Then i am stuck for choice on wax my choice is going to be between

Finikare pink wax, Chem guys xxx or Nattys blue Liquid wax.

Although i am tempted to use epic before a wax so it will last.

Trim will be tackeld with migalore trim dress as i am very impressed by this.

For those who are interested in this task i will post in chat to let u know its in the showroom.

Thanks for all the kind words to you all also.

:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> I have decided to give the car the clean of its life.
> 
> Going to do a simple polish on a white hex pad to remove some light marks using Gliptone polish.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the results - may the force be with you!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> I have decided to give the car the clean of its life.
> 
> Going to do a simple polish on a white hex pad to remove some light marks using Gliptone polish.
> 
> ...


This is going to look awesome mate, cant wait to see the pics and hear how it goes.

Chris is going to be over the moon 

Nice one mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - I don't even do that kind of work on my own car :buffer:

Brill stuff :thumb:


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

:detailer:

Top man!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Good on you but be careful. I loved my neighbour, unfortunately her husband found out and all hell broke loose


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha good story


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> Good on you but be careful. I loved my neighbour, unfortunately her husband found out and all hell broke loose


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

